

Fontwalk - jorkvist
http://www.fontwalk.de/

======
barnabask
On one hand I think this is an innovative presentation, and I enjoyed the
creativity. Also I like fonts.

On the other hand, (and this is a critique of scrolling/parallax navigation in
general), as a user I always feel like I'm doing this wrong. It feels like I'm
a cameraman with one of those old-timey hand-cranked movie cameras from the
Charlie Chaplin days where the skill was in keeping the shutter speed constant
but I'm doing it wrong and everybody is walking around at a weird speed.

The ability to reverse the animation by scrolling up is novel, and maybe going
at my own pace is the idea. But personally I would rather click next and let
the transition happen normally. Maybe Powerpoint has made me lazy.

~~~
teleclimber
I think parallax can be an effective way of presenting information on a page
(easier to scrub than video, more cohesive than a slide deck and more lively
than a static page).

But here I think they overdid it. There is too much going on, I can't tell
where I am, and I have no idea what I'm supposed to get out of it. (Probably
doesn't help that I don't remember much German from high school, but even then
I'm not sure the actual text content would be all that helpful).

~~~
rmk2
There is a longer texts at the end of each of the three distinct sections,
informing you about the specific font you just saw, as well as its included
features.

You can skip between these sections be clicking on the little markers on the
right.

All the other text is there to show you the fonts and their features in
action, be it ligatures, be it international diacritics or different font
weights.

------
ancarda
I'm beginning to get sick of websites hijacking the scrollbar. Is there a way
to disable it? When I tried to scroll down, it kept freezing/locking up and
began to flash rapidly as Safari tried to scroll down and the JavaScript
forced it to scroll up. While this makes for a cool demo, please don't use
this in production, it can impair user experience.

~~~
CaveTech
that _is_ the user experience.

------
colinbartlett
What am I missing? I don't get it. I clicked all the links and all I saw was
some shit flash around. What?

~~~
JasonFruit
I assume you're making a point; if I'm correct, you're making _my_ point.

------
lifeformed
Hah, at this point, why not just make a video?

~~~
nsfmc
i remember seeing at least one other font trailer way back in the day, but
this is the only one that i can remember a url for

[http://www.trixiefont.com/](http://www.trixiefont.com/)

------
__voidcast__
Overall, I didn't even get to pay much attention to the actual content, all I
was focused on, after a while, were those animations & how to get them moving.

If the only aim of the designer was to display the power of parallax
scrolling, Kudos.

------
jackmaney
One of the few things worse than a website full of pretentious garbage is a
website so full of pretentious garbage that I can't even tell what it's
promoting.

~~~
NoodleIncident
Do you read German? I've only taken a bit, and it's pretty clear that it's an
advertisement for various fonts that they're selling.

~~~
nthnclrk
I read zero German and it was obvious.

------
kbar13
looks great, but now my index finger hurts

~~~
JesseObrien
For scrolling small distances there's the mouse wheel; for everything else
there's spacebar.

~~~
sirsar
Don't forget the venerable arrow keys

~~~
nilved
I just put a rock on top of Page Down.

~~~
ygra
I wonder whether there's a market for "key weights" that fit a key exactly and
are heavy enough to keep it pressed. Depending on the occasion I have used
heavy implements (not exactly rocks), a variety of wedge-like tools like
scissors and other things to keep a key pressed, but a dedicated tool such as
a properly-shaped paperweight might have been much nicer ;)

~~~
blueblob
In linux you could write a script with xdotool to select the window you want
and spam whatever key/sequence of keys you would like.

------
blueblob
I liked this, but the site is likely not expecting as high volume of traffic
as it is receiving, if it doesn't load for you right away (like it did for me)
just wait a few minutes and try again.

------
napcae
If someone is interested, they've used this:
[https://github.com/Prinzhorn/skrollr](https://github.com/Prinzhorn/skrollr)

------
sneak
Consistently crashes MobileSafari on an iPad mini with latest iOS 7, just like
the Google Translate webpage.

I'm really getting tired of these MobileSafari crashes.

